# GH Booster



## Mortis (1 Jun 2014)

I have gradually been making a switch to a 50-50 RO and tap water mixture and my GH is quite low so I wanted to add GH booster to my fert routine and also to add to a new shrimp tank that I have setup which I want to run exclusively on RO because I dont completely trust my tap water
I normally add MgSO4 to my macro mixture anyways at around 3 tsp for every 4 tsp of KNO3.
Since I need to add Ca and Mg alone to the shrimp tank I got some CaSO4 and MgSO4 to make a GH booster solution and skip the Mn, Fe and K2 SO4 since they werent needed.
I read Toms recipe to make a stock solution by adding 4tsp CaSo4 and 4tsp MgSO4 to 1 litre of water and adding this at water change time.
I made a solution of 2 tsp each in 600ml water but its just too cloudy because of the CaSO4. Is this fine to add into the tank ?
Is there another Ca and Mg mixture that I can make ? I know CaCl2 and MgSO4 will react so those two cant be used together. 
Do I make separate MgSO4 and CaCl2 solutions and add those ? (since CaSO4 is very slightly soluable only)


----------



## EnderUK (1 Jun 2014)

questions-on-ei-dosing-and-caso4 Darrel explains it all there, basically it won't dissolve in the solution. I just shake mine up before dumping it in the tank. Takes about 15 minutes for it to disappear in the tank.


----------



## Mortis (2 Jun 2014)

I guess thats alright but Im just wondering how the commercial GH booster mixes that have caso4 are so clear ? CaCl2 is just so much more soluble in water would I be better of making separate solutions for MgSO4 and CaCl2 instead ?


----------



## dw1305 (2 Jun 2014)

Hi all, 





Mortis said:


> CaCl2 is just so much more soluble in water would I be better of making separate solutions for MgSO4 and CaCl2 instead ?


 It doesn't really matter, as "EnderUK" says the calcium will go into solution in the large volume of tank water whether you use CaCO3 (assuming pH is below pH7), CaCl2.nH2O or CaSO4.nH2O. 





Mortis said:


> but Im just wondering how the commercial GH booster mixes that have caso4 are so clear ?


 I'm not sure, it is soluble in HCl, and it might be more soluble in a solvent like alcohol. 

cheers Darrel


----------

